# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Бхагават-гита.

## Иван Иванов

Доброго Времени суток,

У меня в пользовании находится Бхагават-гита 2014 года изд. 4-е 800 страниц формат 84*108\32.
Отпечатано в ОАО "Можайский полиграфический комбинат"

Текст 4 глава 1 : Затем другой стороне Господь Кришна и Арджуна,стоявшие на великолепной колеснице, запряженной белыми лошадьми, затрубили в свои божественные раковины.

( вероятно пропущено слово "на" ).

Я пишу сообщение по причине того, что пытаюсь понять: в связи с чем разные редакции одной и той же философии Гуру ИСККОН ( Шрилы Прабхупады) имеют разные переводы?

Если Вас не затруднит ( не отсылая меня на ранее поднимаемые аналогичные темы на форуме ) обьясните пожалуйста почему все таки переводы разные.

И если можно пореккомендуйте как быть читателю, если он вдруг видит разницу переводов или неточности в переводах? Как издательство рекомендует относится к разнице в переводах?

Есть ли в настоящее время самая последняя редакция Бхагават - Гиты и какого года она и какого года текст использовался при её издательстве ( 2001 ) или позже?

Скажите Красная Бхагават Гита сейчас издается? Можно ли расчитывать, на то, что есть хоть один экземпляр красной Бхагават Гиты в издательстве ББТ?

Я прошу прощения за столько вопросов, но не прошло и пол года как моя Бхагават Гита ( синяя 2014 года ) расклеилась. В связи с чем я планирую приобретать ещё один экземпляр и подбираю более крепкую,более точную и более крупным текстом редакцию. 

С огромным Уважением к издательству, вся Слава Шрила Прабхупаде!

----------


## vijitatma das

Харе Кришна!



> Текст 4 глава 1 : Затем другой стороне Господь Кришна и Арджуна,стоявшие на великолепной колеснице, запряженной белыми лошадьми, затрубили в свои божественные раковины.
> ( вероятно пропущено слово "на" ).


Спасибо. Странно, что до сих пор никто не заметил. Обязательно исправим.



> Я пишу сообщение по причине того, что пытаюсь понять: в связи с чем разные редакции одной и той же философии Гуру ИСККОН ( Шрилы Прабхупады) имеют разные переводы?


Переводы могут быть разные, поскольку каждый переводчик выбирает собственные средства и приемы, чтобы адекватно и точно передать смысл оригинала. Если Вы говорите о двух существующих переводах "Бхагавад-гиты", то первый был сделан в 1983 году, когда русскоязычные преданные были не так подкованы в философии и некоторые места переводили "вслепую", т.е. буквально, не понимая их смысла. Над вторым переводом, сделанным уже в 90-е годы, трудились преданные, у которых за плечами был большой переводческий и редакторский опыт и куда более глубокие познания в философии и богословии. Второй перевод тоже не свободен от недостатков, но неточностей и "темных мест" в нем на порядок меньше.



> И если можно пореккомендуйте как быть читателю, если он вдруг видит разницу переводов или неточности в переводах? Как издательство рекомендует относится к разнице в переводах?


Слава Богу, обычно разница в переводах все-таки не слишком принципиальная. Обычно более точные переводы - это те, которые были изданы позже, т.к. в них учитываются все замечания по поводу ошибок в более старых изданиях.



> Есть ли в настоящее время самая последняя редакция Бхагават - Гиты и какого года она и какого года текст использовался при её издательстве ( 2001 ) или позже?


Последнее издание "Гиты" напечатано в 2012 году. В его основу лег перевод 1999 года, просто некоторые ошибки были исправлены.



> Скажите Красная Бхагават Гита сейчас издается? Можно ли расчитывать, на то, что есть хоть один экземпляр красной Бхагават Гиты в издательстве ББТ?


Красная "Гита" в свое время издавалась огромными тиражами, и она до сих пор имеет широкое хождение. Она есть во многих храмах, и многие преданные ею пользуются.
"Би-би-ти", в общем, не видит никакой проблемы в том, чтобы переиздать "красную" "Гиту", но мы печатаем книги, исходя из предварительного заказа. Т.е. если храмы закажут нам старое издание "Гиты", мы напечатаем. Разумеется, если заказ будет достаточно большой.

----------


## Иван Иванов

Большое Вам спасибо.

----------

